# Lister and Cyprus? The Bridge and GIVF?



## never2late (Dec 20, 2012)

Could anyone give me any information about their experiences with the Lister Clinic in the UK and whichever donor egg program in Cyprus that they use (when I rang they said they used a clinic in Cyprus but didn't mention which one)? 

Also, has anyone had any experience with being monitored at The Bridge clinic in the UK for treatment with GIVF in the USA?

Finally (sorry for all the questions   ) does anyone know whether GIVF deal with any other clinic sin the UK (for monitoring) apart from The Bridge?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have cycled at the Bridge twice and wouldn't recommend them. There are are plenty of places where you can have overseas monitoring like the Birth Company Harley street- will do bloods/scans and email them to your centre, prescribe what is requested abroad. 
92 Harley Street - Mr Trew etc - have an overseas monitoring package. It is the primary centre that decided on the treatment changes the UK centre merely,scans, does bloods and prescribed on a UK prescrition for you.
Also it is cheaper for you to liaise directly with the clinic abroad isn't it? I have done this for all mine in Spain and Greece.
Good luck


----------



## never2late (Dec 20, 2012)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> I have cycled at the Bridge twice and wouldn't recommend them. There are are plenty of places where you can have overseas monitoring like the Birth Company Harley street- will do bloods/scans and email them to your centre, prescribe what is requested abroad.
> 92 Harley Street - Mr Trew etc - have an overseas monitoring package. It is the primary centre that decided on the treatment changes the UK centre merely,scans, does bloods and prescribed on a UK prescrition for you.
> Also it is cheaper for you to liaise directly with the clinic abroad isn't it? I have done this for all mine in Spain and Greece.
> Good luck


Thank you. Don't feel you have to answer if it is TMI but why wouldn't you recommend the Bridge?


----------



## Xena2012 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi. I cycled 3 times at the BRidge and they pushed hard for GIVF for DE IVF.  We then spoke to their sister clinic LWC and found out about doing DE thru NEw Life with a treatment at LWC i.e. in the UK.  So we've just concluded a cycle at LWC. The LWC was a better experience as doctors were more human and it seems more organised and the wait to be matched was 1 week.  Given a choice I would go back to LWC every time.  Good luck!


----------



## never2late (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you Xena2012


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The Bridge has only recently (last year) been taken over by the company that owns the LWC. It might be different now?
I know someone who did monitoring at the Bridge and got pregnant at Shady Grove in USA.


----------

